# Thank God I had the TT



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

So today I had my two week follow up post TT and was given the pathology results..... Differentiated Follicular Carcinoma..... A big thank you to all of you who gave me the advice to go for the Total removal as opposed to just the partial otherwise I would be lining right back up to go through surgery all over again. Luckily there is no lymph node involvement or vascular invasion and for that I am relieved. I am a little overwhelmed and emotional right now- I had a long (7 hour) day of waiting rooms, blood tests, and meeting with different Dr's (both my surgeon and Endo who explained RAI.) Endo suggested using Thyrogen injections as opposed to going off the synthroid and going completely hypo in preparation for RAI. Thanks again for the support and advice. Oh and by the way- my incision looks freaking awesome!! I couldn't believe it when she took of the steri strips- I never expected it to look this good this soon!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

LaHa, I am so happy you opted to go for the TT so you don't have to do the surgery twice! I'm not so happy about the carcinoma diagnosis, but you got it all out at once and now you can do RAI and be done with it sooner. A lady I work with had thyrogen injections right before her RAI and they sent her completely hypo in two days, so they definitely work!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

So glad to hear you had that cancerous bad boy outta there!

:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Phewwwww!!!

I'm glad you are doing well and am happy you made the right decision!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good decision!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LaHa411 said:


> So today I had my two week follow up post TT and was given the pathology results..... Differentiated Follicular Carcinoma..... A big thank you to all of you who gave me the advice to go for the Total removal as opposed to just the partial otherwise I would be lining right back up to go through surgery all over again. Luckily there is no lymph node involvement or vascular invasion and for that I am relieved. I am a little overwhelmed and emotional right now- I had a long (7 hour) day of waiting rooms, blood tests, and meeting with different Dr's (both my surgeon and Endo who explained RAI.) Endo suggested using Thyrogen injections as opposed to going off the synthroid and going completely hypo in preparation for RAI. Thanks again for the support and advice. Oh and by the way- my incision looks freaking awesome!! I couldn't believe it when she took of the steri strips- I never expected it to look this good this soon!


Thank God and "all" the powers that be!!! And it does make us feel good that we were helpful in some ways. That is great and "you" are great!!

Now.....................you just pamper yourself and get through w/ the RAI and you can be done with it except for timely check-ups and titration of your thyroxine replacement.

Good deal!!!


----------

